# Tahrir Square 8th July



## C William (Jul 6, 2011)

Can not see any reports of the planned protests in the Square today. Assume after afternoon prayers?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

C William said:


> Can not see any reports of the planned protests in the Square today. Assume after afternoon prayers?


:confused2:

Where are you looking? it's been on Al Jazeera English. yfrog Video : http://yfrog.com/j6nttz - Uploaded by AymanM

Al Ahram English have a live blog:

Live updates: A blow by blow account of Egypt's Revolution Part II - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Today is "Revolution First" Friday. Egyptians have started to pour into Tahrir square from all parts of Cairo. Similar protests are held in AlArbeen square in Suez & Qaed Ibrahim square in Alexandria. Friday prayers will be held in the square around mid-day & that will be the time protesters numbers are expected to be in hundreds of thousands or even more. You can watch live on the Aljazeera Mubasher Egypt channel.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

BBC News - Egypt: Cairo's Tahrir Square fills with protesters


----------

